# Separating Cats after flea treatment?



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

Last night I found a small flea on our newest feline Juno. This was after not seeing anything since I brought her home on Thursday and bathing her yesterday afternoon. So it's possible the fleas were already here, though I don't know how. My other cat Richard wants to groom her constantly. My vet gave me Revolution for Juno and Advantage for Richard, as well as my dogs. Can you please advise me if I should separate the cats after the flea treatment so that Richard doesn't lick it off her. And if so how long should they be separated? Thanks!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Why not separate them for until the area is dry? Apparently this was asked before and Revolution was originally given orally so it shouldn't hurt him. The reason I would separate them is to make sure that Juno got her dose. And really why have Richard ingest it.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

It is far better to separate them for and hour or two, then it is wasting one months treatment!

The box or inside tract will or SHOULD tell you how long it takes to "dry". In most cases with most products it is about and hour, at the most two.
Remember the product must be applied to the skin to be effective. Part the fur till you see the skin, then apply. Make a couple of little parts and apply all the drops.


----------



## SherylM (Feb 4, 2011)

I have given to both cats and they are separated for now. The Revolution was liquid as was the Advantage. I did apply it to the skin but it also soaked into some fur, hopefully enough got absorbed in the skin to do the trick. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Some nearly always goes on the fur as well. I'm particularly careful what flea drops I use on my dog as some dog treatments are very dangerous to cats and I don't want the risk of them licking those even after they have dried.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I always have to separate my two boys Taffy and Stephano, they are so bonded, and they always try to groom each other. Stephano is so sensitive to Advantage, I won't be using it on him any more. Even if he doesn't manage to lick it, his eyes water and if he does manage to lick it, he drools. I have NEVER had any issues wtih any of my other cats with Advantage or Frontline, but he is really sensitive to it. So yeah, they get separated for about an hour or so after, and then we don't have any problems.


----------

